# Some of my stingrays and new 2200gal tank.



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)

Here are a few pics of some of my stingrays and a tank build I just finished. Can't remember if I ever posted them on here or not. Added to air diffusers and driftwood to the new 2200 so I'll have to get some updated pics on it later.


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Got a whole tank shot? Or pics of the build?


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

nice rays!


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Very , very , very cool!*


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

scott, that is insane.... great looking tank... and fish...
My favorite is the flower.


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Got a whole tank shot? Or pics of the build?


lol man your fast or I'm slow at posting


jm. said:


> nice rays!


Thank you


Diztrbd1 said:


> *Very , very , very cool!*


Thanks


charles said:


> scott, that is insane.... great looking tank... and fish...
> My favorite is the flower.


Thanks, need a few more species to be complete. The flower is getting huge and is really holding her own. My male tiger has show some intrest in breeding with her so hopefully something will come of it.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG! Do you have a bestfriend? =) LOL!
Jelousy Jelousy Jelousy!!!


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

OH MY GOD... That is absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

WOW, awesome!
if you dont mind me asking, how much did that set you back?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Can we all go over and paint your tank black? i think it'll look more attractive =)


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

its the size of me and my wifes bedroom
suddenly our apartment feels inadequate


----------



## Arghas (May 16, 2010)

WOah.....wow......hehe


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow man, very wicked setup. Obviously you have put some time and a bit of cash into this setup, absolutely amazing.

Mind posting some specs of this setup?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a sweet set up! It look fantanstic. +1 for the specs. I am guessing it's 8'x12'x4' high?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

holy smokes! monster setup!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW!

Great job, I would love to build something like that some day. Nice looking fish too!


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing tank! I'm jealous


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Those rays are so happy with all that room. Nice looking setup. Love the size. I thought you had a typo when you put 2200 gallon. Sweet.


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

amazing!!! good job with the rays!


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

nice tank!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

nice job !! great stock [email protected]!


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Someone needs to organize a field trip to his place...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is a kick Butt tank dude...
are those some large retics in the rays?
very sweet .....


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Crazy setup,


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thats is a awesome tank! beauty sting's you have there!
thanks for posting


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 to what everyone else has said.. lol
Nice set-up!!


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow....its like a public aquarium, but with nicer fish.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm STILL shaking my head  That's absolutely insane!! It's not just the tank that's amazing (and that tank IS amazing!!!), it's all the plumbing, wiring, gadgets, etc. etc. that we DON'T see when we are oohing and aahing over the fish. Simply unbelievable. Nice, nice job.
Shelley


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

+1. Nothing more to say.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice setup. When I am ready to build my own 2000+ Gallon, would it be ok for me to contact you for advice? lol

You obviously did a great job. It looks like a solid build. 

I dont understand most (all) of the plumbing and electrical pics in the back, but it looked cool


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

wow.. EPIC tank. That's what I want to have one day..


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry I haven't replied to any questions sooner as I have to wait till I have time at work where there is a high speed internet connection.
The tank's dimensions are 144" x 86" x 42".
Very simple filtration. A reeflow hamerhead pump pushing through a 24" sta-rite sand filter with part of the return going to the brute garbage can which is actually a bioreactor. The electric water heater was only brought online for the initial heating as the drip system and pumps provide all the heat needed. The drip system is just a cold and hot water line valaved together and then ran through a sediment and 2 charcoal flters. There is a reeflow barracuda used for just circulation. The over flow and sand filter waste are tied diectly into the house drain lines. Added a new electrical panel for the tank equipment. The pvc junction box has controllers,timers and relays for the lighting,heater and pump. The lighting is 2- 8' 4 tube lamp fixtures with the lamps paired off turning 2 on/off at 4 different time intervals controlled by a timer designed for auto water systems. The heater controller is a johnsen controls model which allows me to set the on off temps very presicely. There is also a omron timer that when a feed pushbuttun is pressed it will shut the circulating pumps off for 10 minutes. The air pump is a podmaster ap-100 model which provides the bioreactor with air and part of the tank airstones also. Still have alot of things I want to do and try but that is what is making this whole project so fun.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I was so hoping the antenna can live there... not many people be able to keep them alive. But it is a shame I cannot ship them to you.


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)

charles said:


> I was so hoping the antenna can live there... not many people be able to keep them alive. But it is a shame I cannot ship them to you.


 Ya I was hoping to get them in there one day. This tank may even be a bit small for a full grown antenna ray. It was nice to hear yours came in with full tails.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Right down to the electrical, I'm jealous.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

you could be the disposal guy for the mafia with a tank like that.
ps: are you going to have to hop in that thing to clean it thoroughly? if so can we see some Steve Irwinesque pics


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> OMG! Do you have a bestfriend? =) LOL!
> Jelousy Jelousy Jelousy!!!


lol wish I had more while I was building it.


CloudySky said:


> OH MY GOD... That is absolutely amazing!!!


Thanks


eternity302 said:


> Can we all go over and paint your tank black? i think it'll look more attractive =)


It was on my first plan.


Mferko said:


> its the size of me and my wifes bedroom
> suddenly our apartment feels inadequate


I'm lucky in one sense and housing is cheap compared to most places so a little more doable here


Arghas said:


> WOah.....wow......hehe





taureandragon76 said:


> Wow man, very wicked setup. Obviously you have put some time and a bit of cash into this setup, absolutely amazing.
> 
> Mind posting some specs of this setup?


Lots of time and a bit of cash but worth it all.


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)

target said:


> That is a sweet set up! It look fantanstic. +1 for the specs. I am guessing it's 8'x12'x4' high?


Thanks and a good guess.


BigPete said:


> holy smokes! monster setup!


I'm a little sorry I didn't go a little bigger now


Sargasso said:


> WOW!
> 
> Great job, I would love to build something like that some day. Nice looking fish too!


Give it a go. Even on a smaller level it's great to do.


Dustman said:


> Amazing tank! I'm jealous


Thank you


catgoldfish said:


> Those rays are so happy with all that room. Nice looking setup. Love the size. I thought you had a typo when you put 2200 gallon. Sweet.


Once the rays got settled in they really started to kick everything in high gear. There eating and breeding went to the next level. Thanks


kookus said:


> amazing!!! good job with the rays!


Thanks, hoping to have a few more pups to spread around Canada.


Kenta said:


> nice tank!





JUICE said:


> nice job !! great stock [email protected]!


Thanks, need a few more things in there and I'll be happy


CloudySky said:


> Someone needs to organize a field trip to his place...


Allways appreciate a visit


Adz1 said:


> that is a kick Butt tank dude...
> are those some large retics in the rays?
> very sweet .....


Thanks, the rays that I think your asking about is the tiger I'm guessing. I have A tiger,flower, a couple castexi's, a couple motors, a marble motoro, a pearl and a leo in there with those pics. I still have a few more rays to add/swap in the future, some are taking breaks from being pregnant, some are growing out and some are in another tank trying to get some specific pups.


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)

striker said:


> Crazy setup,


Most people think I'm crazy for building it out here.


ben_mbu said:


> thats is a awesome tank! beauty sting's you have there!
> thanks for posting


Thanks for the words. 


L!$A said:


> +1 to what everyone else has said.. lol
> Nice set-up!!





MadgicBug said:


> Wow....its like a public aquarium, but with nicer fish.


lol well I don't know about that. Thank you


Embersmom said:


> I'm STILL shaking my head  That's absolutely insane!! It's not just the tank that's amazing (and that tank IS amazing!!!), it's all the plumbing, wiring, gadgets, etc. etc. that we DON'T see when we are oohing and aahing over the fish. Simply unbelievable. Nice, nice job.
> Shelley


Thanks for everything. I think you when go this big you need to get as much automated and made easy for maintenace. It's so nice with the sand filter, I just give it a 30 second backwash everyday and the drip system refills,sooo much easier. It is a little longer to clean the acrylic unless I climb inside. 


petlaur said:


> +1. Nothing more to say.





Smiladon said:


> Very nice setup. When I am ready to build my own 2000+ Gallon, would it be ok for me to contact you for advice? lol
> 
> You obviously did a great job. It looks like a solid build.
> 
> I dont understand most (all) of the plumbing and electrical pics in the back, but it looked cool


I'm allways available for questions, just a little slow on replys sometimes.... Thanks


jkam said:


> wow.. EPIC tank. That's what I want to have one day..


Thanks, I reccomend every diehard does there own build one day either big or small. Great way to get exactly what you want.


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)

effox said:


> Right down to the electrical, I'm jealous.


lol, thanks


Mferko said:


> you could be the disposal guy for the mafia with a tank like that.
> ps: are you going to have to hop in that thing to clean it thoroughly? if so can we see some Steve Irwinesque pics


 Allways looking for cheaper food sources . Yah sometimes it's easier to clean by getting inside and I also get to spend some time with the rays which is also very cool. They have a very curious personality and are very relexed while I'm in the tank. The first time I was in the tank with them I was panicky and had problems breathing especially when my big female castexi wanted to climb up on my chest. Hopefully there won't be any irwin exsperiences.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

So how long did it take you to multiquote and reply to everyone here? Thanks for doing so, with a setup like this guess you must be getting used to the questions eh


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> So how long did it take you to multiquote and reply to everyone here? Thanks for doing so, with a setup like this guess you must be getting used to the questions eh


lol under 15 minutes, I was able to do it during a coffee break at work. 
I do feel if someone takes the time to reply that even a simple smiley face should be put up as appreciation for there time.
I actually get more pm's and emails about stingrays than the tank so it's a nice change.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

amazing..haha...wish my family allowed me to have a tank like that..hahaha


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Now that's what I call a MONSTER TANK!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

First off incredibly cool!
I know you have answered many questions already but....
Where did you learn to build tanks, do you have any reference sources or did you hire someone?
I hope to build myself after we finish renovating in the next year or so.
thanks for any tips (in advance).


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)

Crazyfish88 said:


> Now that's what I call a MONSTER TANK!





gimlid said:


> First off incredibly cool!
> I know you have answered many questions already but....
> Where did you learn to build tanks, do you have any reference sources or did you hire someone?
> I hope to build myself after we finish renovating in the next year or so.
> thanks for any tips (in advance).


I did everything on the tank build including the mechanical and electrical myself. There are alot of plywood builds on the internet now that go through alot of details and have lots of pictures throughtout thier build. I kinda took what I thought was the best off all of them and then asked alot of questions after that. I found it really wasn't that hard and people were very helpful when I had questions to ask.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

That is EPIC and exactly why I want a house with a basment


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:
I'm lucky in one sense and housing is cheap compared to most places so a little more doable here

What area are you loacted in?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Quote:
> I'm lucky in one sense and housing is cheap compared to most places so a little more doable here
> 
> What area are you loacted in?


Actually, I think what we ALL want to ask is what is the exact address and when can we move in


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

dang nice! do you workout in front of your tanks?


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> That is EPIC and exactly why I want a house with a basment


 Or allways a small edition. 


gimlid said:


> Quote:
> I'm lucky in one sense and housing is cheap compared to most places so a little more doable here
> 
> What area are you loacted in?


 I actually live in a small town just outside of edmonton where land is very affordable.


Embersmom said:


> Actually, I think what we ALL want to ask is what is the exact address and when can we move in


lol would love the extra help. Actually this tanks maintenance is 1 minute a day and 10 minutes every month. Feeding takes all the time.


jay said:


> dang nice! do you workout in front of your tanks?


Man I wish, I had to take down over half my equipment ( which you don't see) and have been too busy since to get started again (Actually I got lazy and haven't got motivated since the build)


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

skynoch said:


> Or allways a small edition.
> 
> I actually live in a small town just outside of edmonton where land is very affordable.
> 
> ...


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)

Ya our water here has a high ph and is very hard in most places. So far for the most part it seems that soft water species seem to adapt well. I am having some problems with a pair of discus allways having they're eggs turn white and never hatching but other people here are breeding them in plain tap water. When importing wildcaughts from softer water there will be a greater chance of them not making during the acclimation.


----------



## jman (Apr 21, 2010)

you are a lucky guy! nice set up by the way!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Totally Awesome, and I think awesome is an overused adjective but totally awesome. Not just the size but the mix of species and some of those shots are great.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

out of curiosity with 2200g will eventualy all the pressure of the watter bow out the tank and will u ever have to worry about the wood rotting ??? verry nice tank and great craftmanship . should do custom tanks like that and sell them .


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

skynoch said:


> Sorry I haven't replied to any questions sooner as I have to wait till I have time at work where there is a high speed internet connection.
> The tank's dimensions are 144" x 86" x 42".......


Great shape of the tank, and amazing ray collection. What's the max depth of this kind plywood POND can go in your opinion? ( I mean pond without any glass panel ). Thanks.


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

do you ever go for a dip with the fish? lol


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Two words......
Marry. Me.
sorry, I meant to say....
My. Goodness.
Marry. Me.
!!!!!

Awesome job


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow.... just.... WOW!!!!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

how thick is the glass?


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)

jman said:


> you are a lucky guy! nice set up by the way!


 Thanks, ya I'm lucky the girlfriend is into fish also


IceBlue said:


> Totally Awesome, and I think awesome is an overused adjective but totally awesome. Not just the size but the mix of species and some of those shots are great.


 Thanks for the kind words. I've added quite a few more species since these pics and have been having alot of luck mixing species that normally can't be housed together in smaller tanks.


big_bubba_B said:


> out of curiosity with 2200g will eventualy all the pressure of the watter bow out the tank and will u ever have to worry about the wood rotting ??? verry nice tank and great craftmanship . should do custom tanks like that and sell them .


 With the way I built this there will be no chance of the front or sided bowing out but my floor was uneven under the tank so when I do a backwash on my filter there is some flexing on the bottom.
I did a mistake and put vapour barrier over the plywood which is trapping condensation and causing some mold, I cut the vapour barrier where I could and the problem was solved. As for in the tank there is no problem as the black stuff is a rubber coat and protects the wood. 
My craftmanship still needs some tweeking but I'm hoping to someday make a bigger tank and take what I've learned from this build and make one without the minor little things that annoy me on this one. If I had more time I would for sure do tank building as a hobby as doing this build was alot of fun.


H . said:


> Great shape of the tank, and amazing ray collection. What's the max depth of this kind plywood POND can go in your opinion? ( I mean pond without any glass panel ). Thanks.


 The depth could be unlimited but your bracing needs to change the deeper you go. 


marcel said:


> do you ever go for a dip with the fish? lol


 All the time when I clean or retrieve stingray pups when they are born. Some of the rays enjoy it and come over to be pet.


-N/A- said:


> Two words......
> Marry. Me.
> sorry, I meant to say....
> My. Goodness.
> ...


lol,


Lymric said:


> Wow.... just.... WOW!!!!


It either gets that reaction or a crazy look


Clownloachlover said:


> how thick is the glass?


The middle pane is 1 1/4" acrylic and the 2 outer panes are 3/4" acyrlic.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice pleco  haha.
That's one big tank. Looks nice.


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

WOW!..... sooo freakin.... AMAZING!.....but how's the bill coming in? its just one in a mil.......ROOM..... any field trips?


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)

jozzybdv said:


> WOW!..... sooo freakin.... AMAZING!.....but how's the bill coming in? its just one in a mil.......ROOM..... any field trips?


 Thanks, I'm not to sure on the bill for this tank alone as I have a few more tanks and systems throughout the house but it is alot cheaper having this big tank than the other 3 larger tanks before it by at least half. The maintenance on this tank is 3 minutes a day, 10 minutes a month and 6 hours a year. Life is so easy now with this tank. Feeding on the other hand takes 1-2hrs a day depending on how many pregnant rays are in the tank. There has been a few trips made by people over to the house to see it but is still not finished yet on the outside. My sister is a teacher and wants to bring out the kids when it's done completely.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hopefully you still come around. I see it's been awhile since any updates to this, was wondering what it looks like now. Thought this was worthy as a bump


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

WOW that is so the huge tank with lot of rays. Very cool! 

Well done, You are successful!


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks for sharing your awesome setup, must of been very expensive setup. Definitely lots of time spend on this.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

very impressive


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

I just got a tank stiffy.... AMAZING WORK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

good job bumping this up john! wow i can't believe i missed this thread. Amazing tank. I can't get over how big that gourami is!!!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

He is still around but not much and now he down to about 25 ray, he might be the first to breed flower and tiger ray as well. Let me ask him to give us some update pic as i want to see it as well.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

from what i see, it looks like that sick tank is in your weight room.
i like your style haha


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

tank stiffy lol


----------



## Liam (Apr 13, 2013)

You my friend deserve a medal for this tank.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

This tank is in DIRE need of an update.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Master wilkins said:


> This tank is in DIRE need of an update.


Good luck as he hasn't posted updates anywhere except for these pics.


----------

